# WHITEHOUSE APPLE BUTTER JAR



## Paa Paw (Mar 30, 2008)

Does  Any one Know If  this jar is worth any thing ?


----------



## Trying not to break it (Mar 30, 2008)

hi rob,  nice jar, white house are always collectable.   in good condition i have seen them go from  $15 to $ 18 on ebay.  oh,  and welcome to the forum.   rhona


----------

